# Ready-Made Partner?



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I have the chance to take in a fully trained agility dog. The dog is a rock star. I am wondering if anyone has any thoughts on any special considerations my new dog may have coming from a fairly intense performance back ground versus a more "typical" pet situation.

Any suggestions to make his transition as pleasant and comforting as possible?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

All I want is pictures.... What kind of dog?


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

No photos yet! But coming!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Congrats on the possible new pup!!! Did they give you a reason for why this dog is being rehomed??


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats! I can't wait to see pics and get more info.

What type of life was he living before? From your comments it sounds like he wasn't really kept as a pet?

I wouldn't think a high level performance dog would take any special considerations vs any other adult dog coming into your home, especially since you of all people have a lot of experience with sports dogs.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

He is a 2 year old dog who has very much been loved. He is being returned for pack-related issues. He may have some dog aggression issues, but it sounds like they are minimal and contextual. Given my history, I think we can manage our way around all of that. 

It is going to SLAY me to wait for him to settle in to get started. I am so excited! I am not 100% sure that my heart is ready for this so soon after the loss of my beloved dog, but I am sure it will become ready the moment I have the leash. He is really quite wonderful and I can't wait to post more.

He has been loved and pampered and treated with love and respect his whole life. This dog is not a rescue. But still, he needs a new home.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

That sounds absolutely amazing and gives you another angle in dog training to explore (finding out how best to communicate with a dog who has been taught and knows in their own way). What was he doing before, and what will you be doing with him?


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

It's going very, very well. All photos by Laurie Erickson.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

He's beautiful! I'm so glad things worked out for you guys.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

elrohwen said:


> He's beautiful! I'm so glad things worked out for you guys.


Thank you! It's been a total blast. He's pretty awesome. I think we will hit the rally ring next month and might enter our first agility trial in three weeks. In practice, we can run master-level courses, but I have a feeling he's going to go sky high in competition! A little scared to try it!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my! I think you are sooooooooooo lucky. I was expecting to see BC for some reason and then BAM! It is a breed I would love to own one day and do agility with. Congratulations and I am glad you gave it a chance.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

luv mi pets said:


> Oh my! I think you are sooooooooooo lucky. I was expecting to see BC for some reason and then BAM! It is a breed I would love to own one day and do agility with. Congratulations and I am glad you gave it a chance.


They are just awesome dogs! Be sure you get one someday. They are so different from any other breed I have owned. I'm really glad I decided to give him a try. He's been so biddable and driven. Almost a perfect combination of the two. It will be fun to see how he holds up in competition!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I am jealous. We used to raise Greyhounds and I would have gotten another one but could not find anyone that raised them and did not want to get an adult. They are such a nice breed. We did have some off the track and they were all fine with our Scottish Terriers but not cats. I have since seen someone on a Dog forum that raises them and does Agility so maybe I will get one some day.

Two that we sold to Ontario were tops in Obedience and even had their tracking degrees.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Kyllobernese said:


> I am jealous. We used to raise Greyhounds and I would have gotten another one but could not find anyone that raised them and did not want to get an adult. They are such a nice breed. We did have some off the track and they were all fine with our Scottish Terriers but not cats. I have since seen someone on a Dog forum that raises them and does Agility so maybe I will get one some day.
> 
> Two that we sold to Ontario were tops in Obedience and even had their tracking degrees.


Very cool! I have never handled a greyhound although I would certainly consider it. My new dog, pictured, is actually a whippet. He is about a half an inch over breed standard, but he is a purebred dog. 

I chose to go with whippets over greyhounds because I like their size and their relatively higher energy level. The greyhounds that I have been around have seemed so stately and sedate. I am sure they come in all varieties too though! I would strongly consider a former track dog down the road. We don't do cats, so there would be less risk! 

Here is a picture of my new "pack." You can really see the size difference between the two whippets!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

It is hard to tell in pictures when there is nothing to compare the size with. I like whippets and had a chance to get a puppy a few years ago but decided not to, sometimes wish I had as I have been around some really nice whippets.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

You have a gorgeous group of dogs! I have met several whippets lately and have really enjoyed them all, a couple of them being agility dogs as well. Definitely a breed I would consider someday. I'm glad this guy is working out so well for you. Keep posting all 3 of them!!!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

trainingjunkie said:


> Very cool! I have never handled a greyhound although I would certainly consider it. My new dog, pictured, is actually a whippet. He is about a half an inch over breed standard, but he is a purebred dog.
> 
> I chose to go with whippets over greyhounds because I like their size and their relatively higher energy level. The greyhounds that I have been around have seemed so stately and sedate. I am sure they come in all varieties too though! I would strongly consider a former track dog down the road. We don't do cats, so there would be less risk!
> 
> Here is a picture of my new "pack." You can really see the size difference between the two whippets!



I think the 'middle whippet' must of gotten stung by a bee earlier. His muzzle looks swollen. ( I know he is NOT a whippet but does he know?) 

Your whippets are amazing


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you! I am SO in love with that "middle whippet!!!!" He is such a treasure! He has taught me so much and made me a much better whippet wrangler. He tolerates all the craziness in stride!


----------

